# Intel HD4000 vs Mobility Radeon HD3650



## hoax32 (Apr 11, 2013)

Title says it all! 
I decided to get a nice cheap budget gaming laptop for traveling since I'm on the road 
(and in the air  ) a lot.
I had to choose between the following systems:

Unit 1: ThinkPad SL [$470]
-----------------------
CPU: i5 2.2GHz 3MB Dual Core
GPU: Intel HD4000
RAM: 4GB DDR3 Dual Channel 1333MHz
HDD: 320GB 5400RPM SATA



Unit 2: ThinkPad T500 [$400]
-------------------------
CPU: Core 2 Duo T9900 3.06GHz 6MB Dual Core
GPU: ATI Mobility Radeon HD3650 GDDR3 256MB 128bit BUS
RAM: 8GB DDR3 Dual Channel 1600Mhz
HDD: 128GB SanDisk SSD


The Intel is one of the most powerful integrated chips out there and the HD3650 is a dedicated GDDR3 Chip that can be OC-ed easy [%20 with ease] without much Temp impact.
The intel is more modern but the ATI sounds good too.
Well the seller of the T500 made me a deal - $300!
Couldn't resist!
I choose the T500.

Was that a good decision?
I have a Core 2 Duo Extreme Edition that I might put into the T500.
Whats the hd3650 capable of?

How does the HD4000 compare to the HD3650?
TY!


----------



## Nauzhror (Apr 12, 2013)

I can't imagine either one gaming well, at all.

My laptops video card scores ~13,000 on 3DMark06, paid ~$650 for the laptop two years ago, and looking to replace it now as it will only play new games on medium-ish settings. 

HD3650M scores 3,600ish by comparison on 3DMark06.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 12, 2013)

HD3650 is better than HD4000 but neither should be purchased if the intent is to play video games.  Get something with a dedicated VRAM.


----------



## hoax32 (Apr 12, 2013)

Nauzhror said:


> I can't imagine either one gaming well, at all.
> 
> My laptops video card scores ~13,000 on 3DMark06, paid ~$650 for the laptop two years ago, and looking to replace it now as it will only play new games on medium-ish settings.
> 
> HD3650M scores 3,600ish by comparison on 3DMark06.



I played GTA 4 on a Quadro NVS 140m overlcoked with 2K in 3D mark 06 
As long as its better than that I can live! 
Just wanted to know how those 2 chips compare.

Games I wanna play on it:  Resident Evil 5, GTA 4, World of Tanks, BF3 [i ran BF3 800x600 all low ~35FPS on a Quadro NVS 140m which is about 1/2 as powerfull as a HD3650 - hope I can get reasonable frame rate at 1024x768 with the HD3650.


*EDIT:
-------------------------------------------
The HD3650 in the T500 has 256MB GDDR3*


----------



## Fizban (Apr 12, 2013)

BF3 is quite demanding, no clue how you got that to play on the 140M, my 5870M won't max BF3, and it has 1 GB GDDR5. Doubt the 3650 will play it well, even on low settings.


----------



## hoax32 (Apr 12, 2013)

i will OC it by %15
hope that will make a difference


----------



## Pinscher (Apr 30, 2013)

if you want a cheap gaming laptop, buy an APU(AMD's way of saying CPU with build in GPU) based A8 or A10.

Their build in graphics core will preform significantly better then intell 4000 graphics as the gpu is based on RADEON graphics technologies

You can even get an APU equipt laptop with discreet graphics and crossfire it with your APU for an additional 30% +- performance boost.

AMD APU wins for budget gaming

Edit: A8 and A10 are quad cores.... NICE


----------



## Melvis (Apr 30, 2013)

I would have to agree with Pinscher ^ here on this one.

The new APU's are cheap and have good graphics. 

That been said i honestly have no idea how well even my current 1.7GHz APU would compare to those 2 laptops you have shown us, any ideas? even id like to know


----------



## r9 (Apr 30, 2013)

Get laptop with AMD APU it would be cheap and fast.


----------



## Pinscher (Apr 30, 2013)

Melvis said:


> I would have to agree with Pinscher ^ here on this one.
> 
> The new APU's are cheap and have good graphics.
> 
> That been said i honestly have no idea how well even my current 1.7GHz APU would compare to those 2 laptops you have shown us, any ideas? even id like to know



Do you mean this apu?
A6-3430MX
HD 6520G
2.4/1.7 ghz?

It's hard to say since I've never payed attention to APU's that are not at the top of the heep, but I'd guess around hd 4000 graphics capabilities.
well for a quick reference over at videocardbenchmark.net...the 6520g scores 489
and HD 4000 scores 478



okay, so to sum up this budget gamer, the AMD A10-4600 with HD 7660D (that is integrated graphics on the CPU) is a good way to go.  you can also find laptops coupled with a deseret 6670 graphics for a crossfire set up.

These combined would score you 1160 points in G3D mark which is approx 1/5 the power of modern high end graphics like GTX680 which costs like 400 bucks 

The A10-4600 with integrated 7660D graphics scores 829 FYI...

And A10 equipt laptop will cost you like 600 bucks though, not 400-500
That's why i suggested an A8, last years top end APU


----------



## RCoon (Apr 30, 2013)

I concur with everyone saying APU, got an A8 for my dad and runs a dream for him.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 30, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> HD3650 is better than HD4000 but neither should be purchased if the intent is to play video games.  Get something with a dedicated VRAM.



What makes you say this? I have a HD 3650 in my Dell Studio 1735. It's not bad but I think claiming that it's faster than the HD4000 (which I also have in my Mac,) is a bit of a stretch and I've found them to be about on par, except the HD 4000 consumes less power. Also more often than not, if you're getting a laptop with an HD 3650 in it, you're getting a laptop with a C2D in it, not an i5 or i7 which is another good reason to not get that laptop.

If you're not gaming go with the newer laptop, otherwise don't get a laptop and go with an APU instead. Mobile gaming can get expensive.

I will say though that the HD 3650 Mobility chip overclocks like a bat outta hell. I usually can gain at least 25% from it back when I used it a lot. The wife uses it now (she loves the 1920x1200 display on a 17" screen) for mostly HD video.


----------



## Pinscher (Apr 30, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> What makes you say this? I have a HD 3650 in my Dell Studio 1735. It's not bad but I think claiming that it's faster than the HD4000 (which I also have in



the hd4000 is 2x the GPU as 3650 and it will always be coupled with a bitter CPU. there is a lot to be said about that..
 search here.
http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gpu_list.php

So say we all


----------



## HalfAHertz (Apr 30, 2013)

The 3650M is a 5+ year old part. I had a laptop with one of those and really it was only good for casual gaming. It ran games like starcraft 2 and Diablo 3 but on medium low settings at 1280X800. It won't do at all for any even remotely demanding game.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 30, 2013)

Pinscher said:


> Do you mean this apu?
> A6-3430MX
> HD 6520G
> 2.4/1.7 ghz?
> ...



 Naaa not that good, mine is the low low end for netbooks, the E2-1800. i can play Dota 2 on it and TF2 and KF and Torchlight 2 on medium settings


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 30, 2013)

id get the best a10 apu laptop that fits your budget.


----------



## hoax32 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for all the replys.
I got my hands on a Dell E6430 with an i5 and a HD4000(one of the faster chips)
It gave me 4209 3D Mark 06 points vs 5029 on my %33 OCed HD3650.

I have also upgraded my HD3650 laptop CPU to a T9900.
I'm also a owner of a G585 with a E2-1800 and a HD7340.
The E2-1800 CPU is a major bottleneck in that one.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 30, 2013)

none of the things you are mentioningare in anyway suited for any kind of gaming.

so yes. expect bottle necks in gaming.


----------



## hoax32 (Apr 30, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> none of the things you are mentioningare in anyway suited for any kind of gaming.
> 
> so yes. expect bottle necks in gaming.



I don't know about that. 
I run GTA 4 1024x768 high texture 35-60FPS and World of Tanks @ 1680x1050 Max Texture and Effects 30-70FPS.

Also Left 4 Dead 2 and Call of Duty: MW 1680x1050 all MAX (including AA) 40+ FPS

Im gonna say this again - There are people out there who don't need all the eye candy.
I'm just trying to get the most out of this great (but old) GPU because I believe that graphics detail level is not everything - I do want to enjoy nice graphics but I want to enjoy the game itself even more.  I love running modern games on older hardware.  Infact gaming on this thinkpad is more enjoyable than on my gaming rig.  It's the feeling of satisfaction.


----------



## Melvis (May 1, 2013)

hoax32 said:


> Thanks for all the replys.
> I got my hands on a Dell E6430 with an i5 and a HD4000(one of the faster chips)
> It gave me 4209 3D Mark 06 points vs 5029 on my %33 OCed HD3650.
> 
> ...



I would have to agree the E2-1800 CPU is a bottleneck, but does OK. But when it comes to netbooks its basically the best one you can get for graphics wise as its meant to take on the Atoms and destroys them.


----------



## hoax32 (May 1, 2013)

Melvis said:


> I would have to agree the E2-1800 CPU is a bottleneck, but does OK. But when it comes to netbooks its basically the best one you can get for graphics wise as its meant to take on the Atoms and destroys them.



DEFENETLY!
I made a post about it a while back.
Ran Resident Evil 5 maxed out 20+ FPS


----------



## Melvis (May 1, 2013)

hoax32 said:


> DEFENETLY!
> I made a post about it a while back.
> Ran Resident Evil 5 maxed out 20+ FPS



Link me?


----------



## hoax32 (May 1, 2013)

Melvis said:


> Link me?



G585 Resident Evil 5 Youtube

Too lazy to find the post!


----------



## Melvis (May 1, 2013)

hoax32 said:


> G585 Resident Evil 5 Youtube
> 
> Too lazy to find the post!



yes yes i am lol 

Edit: I forgot to say with my Lenovo x131e what also makes the system seem so slow is the amount of CRAP ware that is installed. At idle its using like 80-90 processors which is way over IMHO.

Once I format it and get rid of all that crap and install a SSD the little beast will speed up quite a lot I think?


----------



## Melvis (May 2, 2013)

Great video by the way, im surprised the system ran that game at those settings, impressive.


----------



## drdeathx (May 2, 2013)

I tested AMD's 7660d against Intel and Intel was choppy at best with most games. AMD rules the roost with On Die GPU by miles.




hoax32 said:


> DEFENETLY!
> I made a post about it a while back.
> Ran Resident Evil 5 maxed out 20+ FPS



Trust me, maxed out, it did not maintain 20FPS.


----------



## ueutyi (May 2, 2013)

HD4000 a lot better


----------



## rismensil (May 23, 2013)

*Intel HD 4000*

I have an intel i7-3630 quad core prcessor with an intel(r) HD graphics 4000.
Can I play high end games?????
I need a fast reply. PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Ronnyv1 (May 23, 2013)

rismensil said:


> I have an intel i7-3630 quad core prcessor with an intel(r) HD graphics 4000.
> Can I play high end games?????
> I need a fast reply. PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



Probably on low settings if they'll even start :\


----------



## drdeathx (May 23, 2013)

rismensil said:


> I have an intel i7-3630 quad core prcessor with an intel(r) HD graphics 4000.
> Can I play high end games?????
> I need a fast reply. PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



Nope, most high end games even at low res will be choppy


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 23, 2013)

I have used the HD4000 series IGP and i have used it to Play BF3 and I did rather well 720p all low is fully playable, just ask the guys in the BF3 and BF4 thread lol that was few fun months right there. granted this was the DESKTOP HD4000 regardless

3650 laptop GPU = 480-600 in 3dmark Vantage
HD4000 = 2700 in 3d mark Vantage

the Intel IGP is faster especially if OC a bit,

Altho an AMD APU system will have much better bang for buck on the GPU front if you can get an A10 model with the 7660G

Overall Intel Ivy Bridge graphics just are not really ment for gaming period, they are still entry lvl parts


----------

